# German Shepherd Signs



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Do any of you have a sign hanging to let others know you have GSD on premises for added security?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

my favorite is "I can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds. Can you?" with a silloutte of a GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> my favorite is "I can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds. Can you?" with a silloutte of a GSD.


 
I have that sign up


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i don't yet...but will get one. when i get a real backyard lol. it is definitely more creative than "beware of dog" haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a K9 police dog sign, extra safe ya know?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah, that would also indicate the GSD has been training to attack.. extra scary


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

In my state, putting a sign up that states I have a potentially dangerous dog could have legal repercussions if someone were to get bitten on my property. So if I get any signs, I will keep them on the INSIDE of my house, and just let the bad guys find out that I own a gsd on their own. At this point, Remy would just be happy getting some good pets from the bad guy/gal. 

I do like this one however...








I Dont Dial 911-Elite K-9


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

unloader said:


> In my state, putting a sign up that states I have a potentially dangerous dog could have legal repercussions if someone were to get bitten on my property.


 
Really? to me, putting up a sign should further waive your liability if a trespasser did get bit...

1.) it's your property. if they didnt' trespass they wouldn't get bit
2.) you're helping identify to the trespasser that this is not the best yard to trespass on. go find a yard without a GSD to trespass on lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> Really? to me, putting up a sign should further waive your liability if a trespasser did get bit...
> 
> *1.) it's your property. if they didnt' trespass they wouldn't get bit*
> *2.) you're helping identify to the trespasser that this is not the best yard to trespass on. go find a yard without a GSD to trespass on lol*


Hahaha :rofl:


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

That brings up a good point...I was always under the impression that if you have a sign up it lowers your liability because they were warned...Does anyone know the legal side of this? Any lawyers out there?


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> Really? to me, putting up a sign should further waive your liability if a trespasser did get bit...
> 
> 1.) it's your property. if they didnt' trespass they wouldn't get bit
> 2.) you're helping identify to the trespasser that this is not the best yard to trespass on. go find a yard without a GSD to trespass on lol


I guess I should have stated that the law pertains to my specific county. 
In my county:
When you admit that you have a dangerous dog, you must then abide by other laws, such as having a 6 foot fence surrounding the property, it must be installed a certain depth below the ground as well. Etc...

There are a lot of hoops I would need to jump through if I were to publicly claim my dog is potentially dangerous. 

I think there should be no need to state what you own and what you don't own. Most people that come to your home will quickly find out you own a large dog. The bark is usually a big enough deterrent.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> Really? to me, putting up a sign should further waive your liability if a trespasser did get bit...
> 
> 1.) it's your property. if they didnt' trespass they wouldn't get bit
> 2.) you're helping identify to the trespasser that this is not the best yard to trespass on. go find a yard without a GSD to trespass on lol


While that is perfectly logical and you would think that is the way it would be, that isn't the way it really is. If you put up a sign of "Beware of Dog" then you are admitting that you have a potentially dangerous dog. So the mailman comes in, startles your GSD who has NEVER been aggressive towards anyone, he gets bit, you get sued and your dog gets euthanized.

I'm not sure but putting up a sign saying you have a police K-9 when you don't could carry other repercussions? I don't think it's legal for your dog to wear a police K-9 vest so you might want to check on that before putting up a sign like that.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

We have a Beware of Dog Sign right next to our front door -- not my choice lol...and my dog barks like crazy if anybody rings the doorbell. He then walks out the door and puts his head through the gate to smell people, and on very rare occasion has been known to back up and bark another couple of times. When he's inside and the person doesn't actually see him they think he's a lot bigger than he is -- he sounds big/mean/scary, but he's in fact a 45 lb mix. lol

I agree, you would think putting a sign up would lower your liability -- but then again I see the point of that meaning the owner is admitting their dog is dangerous. I do not consider my dog to be a threat to anybody, but if a stranger walked in the house threateningly I'm pretty positive my dog would get a little defensive/protective of the house...but doesn't mean he's a dangerous dog.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

mailman i can see you and you dog getting in trouble.

but a burglar/trespasser? a dog wouldn't get euthanized for biting a trespasser right? if so, what kind of justice is that

i should add. i was envisioning a backyard trespasser, not a GSD sitting on the front porch chomping on girl scouts


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> mailman i can see you and you dog getting in trouble.
> 
> but a burglar/trespasser? a dog wouldn't get euthanized for biting a trespasser right? if so, what kind of justice is that
> 
> i should add. i was envisioning a backyard trespasser, not a GSD sitting on the front porch chomping on girl scouts


A bite is a bite, I would recommend everyone check their local ordinance to be sure you won't be creating a larger issue for yourselves by putting up a sign.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There have been cases where a burglar got hurt in the home they were robbing, sued and won. :shrug:

There are several threads on here regarding signs and legalities.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> There have been cases where a burglar got hurt in the home they were robbing, sued and won. :shrug:.


Wow! American Justice at it's finest. all i can say is if my dog bites some one who broke into my house, and the law wants to euthanize him....they'll have to euthanize me 1st


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> Wow! American Justice at it's finest. *all i can say is if my dog bites some one who broke into my house, and the law wants to euthanize him....they'll have to euthanize me 1st*


Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll fight them to the end


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a sign on my front gate, it has a picture of a pistol on it and states; "*Warning,* *anyone found here at night, will be found here in the morning*." I have a "*Beware of Dog"* on my back yard fence as well as a sign that has a picture of a person being electrocuted and states "*Hot Fence*". I have a "*Beware of Livestock" *(it has a picture of a crazy looking horse bucking) on the gate leading to the barn. 

Hmmm, come to think of it, I don't have a "Welcome" sign anywhere. What does that say about me?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I have a sign on my front gate, it has a picture of a pistol on it and states; "*Warning,* *anyone found here at night, will be found here in the morning*." I have a "*Beware of Dog"* on my back yard fence as well as a sign that has a picture of a person being electrocuted and states "*Hot Fence*". I have a "*Beware of Livestock" *(it has a picture of a crazy looking horse bucking) on the gate leading to the barn.
> 
> *Hmmm, come to think of it, I don't have a "Welcome" sign anywhere. What does that say about me*?


I knew I liked you

It says that I would enjoy your company because I am the same way :rofl:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

agreed, check with a local attorney who has handled these issues. In some areas, you can be penalized for not having the sign. In others, you are admitting that you know your dog will hurt someone. 

Another option is to get a sign that simply notes that dogs are on the premises. "Be Aware" instead of "Beware"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe I should have a sign that says Beware of the Cat. And let the dogs surprise them? :rofl:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going to get a sign made for my front door that states, *"Before you knock, how do you feel about suprises?" *


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

unloader said:


> I Dont Dial 911-Elite K-9


That's a good one. I might have to pick this one up at some point too. Nice find.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It's true that you nee to check you local laws to find out about the different rules about liability with the dogs. Consider that sometimes the trespasser can be a child. If you dog bites a child hopping the fence to get a ball there are more reprecussions. Maybe they shouldn't be in your yard...but it is true that you can be at fault and liable for the injuries. 

Florida specifies the words BAD DOG. Bad dog is considered to language simple enough to be read by most children and non english speakers and is specified as the appropriate language to protect you from liability. SO we have these signs on the sides of our fence. (Not that it particularly matters since our dogs are never out without us anyway...but better safe than sorry). 
Bad Dog Sign Security Warning Beware of Dog - eBay (item 360274303975 end time Jun-27-10 13:47:57 PDT)

You also need to be careful soemtimes with the "Police K9" stuff. I'm not sure how that applies to signs but I know that I have been told that can be considered to be impersonating an officer...because your dog is Not a Police K9 and you are not a Police K9 handler.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

we4elves said:


> That brings up a good point...I was always under the impression that if you have a sign up it lowers your liability because they were warned...Does anyone know the legal side of this? Any lawyers out there?


It depends on where you live. In some places having a sign *reduces your liability* because if someone enters your property despite the sign they are knowingly taking the risk. That is much more common in more places than any law that says the opposite.
In other places the law says that no matter what the owner is liable, and others if the person was trespassing or was on your property to commit a crime the owner is not liable (no matter if there is a sign or not.)




Jax08 said:


> While that is perfectly logical and you would think that is the way it would be, that isn't the way it really is. If you put up a sign of "Beware of Dog" then you are admitting that you have a potentially dangerous dog.


Actually the opposite is true in many places. It really depends on where you live.






unloader said:


> I do like this one however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that signs but I haven't actually put it up anywhere... I do have signs on my fence that saw WARNING and show a snarling German Shepherd.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

unloader said:


> I do like this one however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I'm going to have to buy this one sooner or later and put it on my gate. I love this sign. And considering I really think my front door has NOT been locked in about five years, it'd probably be a good investment.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I've made my own. I just keep forgetting to get them made into signs... Right now I have two very obvious BEWARE OF DOG signs on my gates.

And a couple I've thought about getting made.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Here I have a No Trespassing sign (which my local AC told me to use instead of a beware of dog)...

I also have one on my fence that says Trespassers will be Eaten ...


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I just have "dog on duty" (a cute little sign by my bushes) ..... keep 'em guessing and then they meet my two GSDs!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Inside my front porch window I have a sign that says; "forget the dog, beware of the wife" that I made. The other one for the back door I'm still working on will say; "don't make me come out there - the dog" with a picture of Odie from Garfield.

I have 2 GSD signs but have not put them out because I'm not sure where I want them. One is the "I can make it to the fence....." and the other says "property patrolled by a GSD".

Part of the reason I put any up at all is because I want any emergency personnel to know there are dogs in the house.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine is a giant paw print that says, "You may get in, but you won't get out!"

It is meant to be humerous, not specifically to say that a dangerous dog lives here. So, I do not think it will go against me if some major weirdow numbskull decides entering my house would be fun.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

This is usually good enough to ward the idiots off!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> yeah, that would also indicate the GSD has been training to attack.. extra scary


Ya think?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have the "I can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds, can you?" on the gate going into the back yard.
Too bad it is a poorly angulated showline in the pic. I used a sharpie to make it look like Kacie, my long coat! 

We also have the "I don't dial 911" on the inside door of my DH's machine shop, so his customers are aware. We get customers in/out often and they all basically know we have GSD's so no sign is really needed. 
But you never know when someone may try to break in to steal the goods! With shop equipment, they'd need heavy equipment to get it out...then again, there is a huge inventory of parts worth $$.

I do know that insurance companies will cancel you in a heartbeat if they know you have a protection trained dog on premises. You'd think it would be the other way around, less premiums for theft.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

GSD's are exempt from coverage on most home owner's policies. I don't think that is justified, if so many other dogs are allowed, but it's a fact. With that in mind, I'd think that a warning sign might add a little bit to your case, should something about owner responsibility come up. I'm just saying, we're basically screwed anyway...


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the area patrolled by German Shepherd Dog security with the german shepherd stacked pic its red black and white sign in my living room window


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I seen one on Ebay today that said if it comes over my fence I get to eat it. With a GSD on it. And a few more I really liked too. We will be building a fence soon and will be puting one on all sides and the 2 gates. I will also buy a Shar Pei one that says don't be fulled because I'm cute


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

On my brother's window(we don't have the actual sign, I just printed out online.lol) One says "German Shepherd XING" and the other says "German Shepherds On Guard" I added the "s" on the second one.lol.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

ChristenHolden said:


> I seen one on Ebay today that said if it comes over my fence I get to eat it. With a GSD on it. And a few more I really liked too. We will be building a fence soon and will be puting one on all sides and the 2 gates. I will also buy a Shar Pei one that says don't be fulled because I'm cute


People think your Shar Pei is cute? When I had a foster Shar Pei most people who saw him were scared of him and thought he was a pit bull.  
People who came to our door probably thought we had some giant vicious dog because he had this really deep, loud, slobbery bark he'd do when someone was at the door (there's no window so people couldn't see him.)


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Well that's what the sign says. Lol most people think he's a big ugly slobber hound.(Yes we keep towls down to help keep his water mess soked up he's a very messy drinker, for a dog that hates water) But I think he's adorable with all his wrinkles and fat face. As for people being scared of him I dunno, in our town pits are close to the #1 dog around here. Some people think he is. Others have no idea what he is. And thinks there something wrong with him. Lol :wild:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I have these two plastic signs I got thru eBay on my gates. Unfortunately they're rather flimsy, one on the other gate has already bitten the dust during a non-descript t-storm. My last sign was about 13 or 14 years old, went thru two hurricanes, one tornado, tropical storms, etc and finally needed replacing because it was faded and had a few spots of rust on it.









Since I live in Florida the BAD DOG sign is needed to help prevent liability though I prefer the STOP DOGS IN YARD warning.

FWIW that's Faith by the gate and Mac in the background. Slider & Bruiser are in the pen (can't see it in this picture).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have heard of that more than once. Do you have to have a Bad Dog sign due to the breed, because it is trained for protection or guarding, because it is capable of guarding, or because the dog has had an incident?

I think it is awful to have to label a dog "Bad Dog" if there is no history of it being "Bad."


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

selzer said:


> I have heard of that more than once. Do you have to have a Bad Dog sign due to the breed, because it is trained for protection or guarding, because it is capable of guarding, or because the dog has had an incident?
> 
> I think it is awful to have to label a dog "Bad Dog" if there is no history of it being "Bad."


In Florida, the BAD DOG sign is required by anyone who has a dog who wants to avoid liability if someone 6 years old or older comes on your property and gets bitten or injured. It's worded BAD DOG because it's simple, and most young children can read it and understand the words.

"767.04. Dog owner's liability for damages to persons bitten
... 
However, the owner is not liable, except as to a person under the age of 6, or unless the damages are proximately caused by a negligent act or omission of the owner, if at the time of any such injury the owner had displayed in a prominent place on his or her premises a sign easily readable including the words "Bad Dog." "
Florida Dog Bite and Dangerous Dog Laws


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

In my area if you have a sign that says beware of dog you are admitted that you have an aggressive dog and there's a good chance that your insurance will find out and your insurance may go up or they drop you.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Josiebear said:


> In my area if you have a sign that says beware of dog you are admitted that you have an aggressive dog and there's a good chance that your insurance will find out and your insurance may go up or they drop you.


Just one more advantage to living in the sunshine state. Then again, we have hurricanes and yankees, so I guess there's always a trade off.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

These aren't necessarily all related to security but they are related to GSD's. I love the following sayings, and even have a few on collars and t-shirts:

"Made in Germany"

"Track, Obey, Protect" pertaining to Schutzhund

"Scent it - Drop it - Seek it - Find it" pertaining to tracking

"Bite me" with a photo of a bite sleeve... lol.. again pertaining to SchH

"Run fast, bite hard" pertaining to SchH


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a sign in the yard that says... " this area is patrolled and protected by german shepherd INC" 

We just want anyone who thinks about breaking into our house to maybe... think again.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't have a sign nor do i have a dog
that barks at outside noise, :crazy:.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I like this one


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a sign I made for my cnc machine..basically computerized carving or a printer for wood. I got the idea from one of the signs posted here and couldn't resist...gonna carve and finish it this week. Gonna hang around the front door. The photo is of the 3d model I made.


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

crown86 said:


> Here is a sign I made for my cnc machine..basically computerized carving or a printer for wood. I got the idea from one of the signs posted here and couldn't resist...gonna carve and finish it this week. Gonna hang around the front door. The photo is of the 3d model I made.


 

Love it!!!


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

I've got one on the right side of my gate that says "This property is protected by German Shepherd security" with a head shot of a happy looking GSD. But then I have a sign on the left side of my gate that says the same thing, except it's of a Border Collie. So it's not really meant to be a warning, it's more of a "I have cool dogs; feel free to be jealous"


----------



## kaisersmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a custom made sign that reads:
"Private Property: If you have permission from my GSD you may enter,
If not..."


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I found one our RAW feeders would love it says WARNING a silowet of a GSD then it says I EAT MEAT in big bold red letterd and in a little finer print it says any kind of meat. I luaghed so hard when I seen it.


----------



## mack07 (Oct 16, 2008)

cool sign


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

So, several months ago I hosted a Wii party and invited some friends over for the evening to play some games. At the time Willow was 4 months old. Also, most of my friends are lawyers or work in the legal field, so we always tell lawyer jokes. So when I sent out the email with the details of the evening, I put in a disclaimer at the bottom basically saying that I live with a 4 month old puppy and they were just going to have to deal with that! One of my friends responded back that if Willow bit him, he would sue. So I responded back that he was a wuss and she was only 4 months old but I was going to teach her to bite only men named David (his name) and then I attached this picture, which I also taped to the front door on the night everyone came over.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

cshepherd9 said:


> So, several months ago I hosted a Wii party and invited some friends over for the evening to play some games. At the time Willow was 4 months old. Also, most of my friends are lawyers or work in the legal field, so we always tell lawyer jokes. So when I sent out the email with the details of the evening, I put in a disclaimer at the bottom basically saying that I live with a 4 month old puppy and they were just going to have to deal with that! One of my friends responded back that if Willow bit him, he would sue. So I responded back that he was a wuss and she was only 4 months old but I was going to teach her to bite only men named David (his name) and then I attached this picture, which I also taped to the front door on the night everyone came over.


 I like that one!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't have any signs, just lots of advertising. 

I have a large crockery pot with a plant in it at the front door, there is a picture of a stacked GSD on it along with our name.

I also have a garden flag in the garden by the front door. The flag stand has a stacked GSD on it nad the flag has a GSD on it. Pretty clear that I have GSD's. 

In OK a beware of dog sign indicates you know you have an aggressive dog.

I have looked for years for a yellow warning sign with "German Shepherds at Play" on it. I saw one at dog show and should have bought it. I have never seen one since.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No I don't. Anyone trying to break in, or come into the yard, will soon find out what I have. To post threatening signs outside your house IMO only reinforces in the minds of people who already think this is a nasty breed that their assumptions are correct, and my mission in life is not to perpetuate this myth. Any wackos will consider it an invitation to throw something over the fence which is unlikely to be anything you would want your dogs to be around. I think benign signs (perhaps just a GSD silhouette) are OK - but not being much of a sign person I don't see the need personally to have anything. In Denver posting a Beware of the Dog sign isn't illegal - but it does send the message, rightly or wrongly, that you have an aggressive dog, and the police then have the right to shoot if they need access to your yard.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I have 2 signs: 
1) Area Patrolled by German Shepherd Security Systems
2) German Shepherd Security Inc -- 24 Hour Monitoring
Both with GSD silhouettes. 

I think I also need one saying "Do not climb fence" since apparently the signs aren't obvious enough. Had one kid trying to climb up our chain link fence, just for the heck of it (where were the parents, God only knows). Thankfully, I scan that yard before I let Wolfie out and supervise while he's out there (no shortage of morons, no matter where you go). If I let Wolfie out without checking, the kid (who is scared of all dogs which doesn't logically explain the show of bravado on the fence) would have surely fallen off in fright and hurt himself and it would have been Wolfie's fault, of course.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

UConnGSD said:


> I have 2 signs:
> 1) Area Patrolled by German Shepherd Security Systems
> 2) German Shepherd Security Inc -- 24 Hour Monitoring
> Both with GSD silhouettes.
> ...


 Would have served the kid right, bad as that is. He shouldn't have been climbing your fence. People these days. I have alot of people who hang over mine and expect my lab mix to shake thier hand or something, which is the opposite of how he reacts. I tell people all the time stay away from the fence. They don't listen.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> Wow! American Justice at it's finest. all i can say is if my dog bites some one who broke into my house, and the law wants to euthanize him....they'll have to euthanize me 1st


I'm with you on that one Josh !!! :smirk:


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Would have served the kid right, bad as that is. He shouldn't have been climbing your fence. People these days. I have alot of people who hang over mine and expect my lab mix to shake thier hand or something, which is the opposite of how he reacts. I tell people all the time stay away from the fence. They don't listen.


I call it the "zoo mentality" of people! As for the kid, it took me every ounce of restraint to not yell. Geez, buy the kid a jungle gym or something! Climb that!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Stogey said:


> I'm with you on that one Josh !!! :smirk:


Agreed. aranoid:

UConnGSD--- Soo true! "Zoo mentality". Haha :rofl:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I just have GSD Xing with an adult dog and a puppy in the trotting phase. I believe around here if you have a beware sign you are knowingly keeping an aggressive dog. It's not worth it so I just have the cute GSD Xing sign up on my fence. I also have a GSD door mat out front and a metal stacked GSD that's a foot long that sticks into the ground by the front door. There's also a GSD statue that says welcome.


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

I got a tshirt recently with this theme on on it I couldn't resistmaking a sign to carve out of it..probably have to give one to my trainer.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm thinking an appropriate fence sign would be "I <3 my German Shepherd."


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also have 2 signs on my bedroom window so when someone walks by they see it. One says German Shepherd Xing and the other says German Shepherds on Guard. Same as my brother's window but different style.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

this is the sign we have. In my area there is also scrutiny about saying you have a dangerous dog. We don't leave our dog in the yard alone, so if someone comes in, it really means they passed through 3 locked gates and burst in the door.

I am also thinking of making a sign that says *"Never mind the GSD, beware of toddler" * I think he can bite harder 

Another think to keep in mind if you put a K9 dog sign up, is that people might think a cop lives there. Some people don't like cops. Or some bad guys might think they should break in to get guns if a cop lives there.











http://www.signs-up.com/prod_images/German Shepherd_caution_640.jpg


----------

